# Chargeur Powerbook G4 15"



## PDD (15 Septembre 2013)

J'ai deux chargeurs 65W pour mon "très vieux" Powerbook G4 dont la batterie en place est morte. Avec un chargeur la lumière verte puis rouge du chargeur fonctionne et le Mac s'allume sans problème. Avec le second chargeur situation identique mais le Mac ne s'allume jamais. Y a t-il une explication, le second chargeur serait défectueux bien que la lampe fonctionne? Merci de vos avis.


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Septembre 2013)

En première approche, je dirais que oui, ta seconde alim est morte, elle semble fournir assez de jus pour la loupiote, mais se mettre à genoux dès que le Mac la sollicite. Si mon raisonnement est le bon, alors, lorsque tu essaies de démarrer le Mac, la lampe de la seconde alim doit s'éteindre, au moins fugitivement. 

C'est quel modèle de PowerBook G4 ? Il ne doit pas être si vieux que ça, parce que ça n'est qu'à partir de la 4ème génération (les derniers Titaniums, les 867Mhz/1Ghz) qu'ils ont été fournis avec une alim de 65W, avant, c'étaient des alims 45W.


----------



## PDD (17 Septembre 2013)

Il doit dater de 2004-2005 si mes souvenirs sont bons (DD de 80 G). Il a un défaut de carte graphique (?) car de temps en temps des lignes vertes et des couleurs anormales apparaissent sur l'écran.
Par contre quand je le compare à mon nouveau Rétina 15" ...pas photo...


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Septembre 2013)

PDD a dit:


> Il doit dater de 2004-2005 si mes souvenirs sont bons (DD de 80 G).



Donc, c'est plutôt un des plus récents (c'est en 2006 que les PowerBook ont été remplacés par les MacBook Pro, et les PowerBook 15 pouces ont été fourni avec des disques de 80 Go de 2003 jusqu'à la fin &#8230; Tous les "AluBook", en fait).



PDD a dit:


> Il a un défaut de carte graphique (?) car de temps en temps des lignes vertes et des couleurs anormales apparaissent sur l'écran.



Ça, c'est plutôt le symptôme d'un problème de nappe vidéo que de carte graphique, mais ça ne me dit pas si, lorsque tu tentes d'allumer le Mac avec l'alim déficiente, la loupiotte s'éteint un court instant ?


----------



## PDD (19 Septembre 2013)

Quand je branche sur cette alimentation le PBG4 la lumière de la prise reste tout le temps orangée même si je pousse sur le bouton alimentation du Mac...Bon actuellement je réessaye ce test dans une heure...


----------

